# Naps issue?



## naturalplayer (Aug 25, 2016)

Hi,  I have ordered from naps in the past for my non human use research projects,  but in having an issue this time.   My order was canceled and I see no issue with the payment.   The site won't let me submit a ticket and the live support logs off when I try to ask.   Any advice?


----------



## naturalplayer (Aug 26, 2016)

Western Union states that payment was claimed...  Soooo....  Not sure what to do here...


----------

